# Torn Nipple anyone?



## HDANGEL15 (May 9, 2009)

*I have had pierced nipples for probably about 6-8 yrs....and worn the same surgical steel hoops most of that time. 

Recently I noticed one was changing its position and looked like it was going to break through my nipple and tear....and it DID 

as a point of reference, I have gained about 20-25# this last year and they have defenitly gotten much larger...and heavier..not sure if this had something to do with it?

I dont know if it will every heal again or if I now am the owner of one almost forked/divided nipple...

anyone ever have this happen or know if it will re-form again?*


----------



## KendraLee (May 9, 2009)

my understanding is that it can happen if the piercing isnt deep enough. Something to do with a foreign object in your body and the bodies natural inclination to force it out if its not deep enough in the tissue. Maybe the weight gain does have something to do with it then, not the extra weight but the process of gaining cause our breasts get larger when we gain and the extra fat tissue in the breast could have added pressure to the piercing. you might need to see a surgeon to stitch it together or it will probably heal separated. This is just my semi-educated guess though.


----------



## Cors (May 9, 2009)

You might want to go back to your piercer, or a surgeon to see what can be done about the torn nipple. Supposedly irritating the torn bits facing each other will force them to heal back together, but you don't want to take chances with something like that. 

I had pierced nipples for 4 years and am unfortunately too familiar with what you are describing. Your piercing has migrated (more info here). If you notice signs of migrating on the other nipple, take the ring out as soon as possible, or else you _will_ get heavy scarring and dreaded forked nipple effect. 

I am not sure if weight gain unless your nipple grew a whole lot and the ring became too small or if you have outgrown your old bra and there is much more pressure and chafing on the nipple. I think nipple piercings are just horribly high maintainence in general - I have healed over 20 piercings just fine, but my nipple piercings have always been extremely temperamental despite obsessive pampering and care. They rejected twice, I repierced them twice and then I gave up.


----------



## Teleute (May 9, 2009)

Happened to me too, don't freak HD! My left nipple has remained happily pierced, but my right nipple has rejected 3 piercings. It can heal back just fine, so don't panic! I've got a very slightly visible line of scar tissue, but it's really not very obvious, and that's after having it migrate 3 times. 

Go back to your piercer immediately! They will definitely have seen this before, and they may be able to put you in touch with a physician who's familiar with the situation if that does become necessary (although I suspect you won't need it). If you do get pierced again in the same spot, try using a curved barbell instead of a ring - this type of jewelry doesn't get knocked around by stuff as frequently, so there's less irritation (also, lowering the risk of the dreaded bra-catch is ALWAYS a good thing!) You may want to go with a larger size - maybe a 12 gauge instead of a 14 - to make the rejection less likely. Also, keep a SUPER close eye on it; if it starts migrating again, call your piercer (unless it's migrating super-fast, in which case you should take it out before it migrates all the way again). 

Good luck with it HD!


----------



## HDANGEL15 (May 9, 2009)

*Thanks so much ladies.....Had I only thought to ask last week....It might have been stopped pre-migrate..

I have no idea what caused it to migrate..and am so glad to know there is a TECHNICAL name for it..that's exactly what happened...but after 5+ years?

I am tempted to take out the other now...I really enjoyed them, although i agree they have been high maintenance ALWAYS

The belly button was much much worse, and I took it out after about 6-8 months of pain and TLC...

again...thanks so much ladies...I knew I would get the answers I needed, I doubt I will go through with surgery, but suffer the FORKED Nipple..it's kinda cool and weird all at the same time...:blush:*


----------

